# Dwarf Hotot Thread--You Know You Want One



## CYGChickies (Nov 21, 2011)

I have four of the coolest Dwarf Hotots in the world, Isis, Sekhmet, Nile and Thoth. Isis is my oldest doe at 6 months and she's an affectionate rabbit--unless she doesn't feel like it! Nile is my oldest buck and he's not affectionate but is the best behaved rabbit I've ever seen! I think you could balance him on a saucer on a broomhandle and he'd never move, a very easy rabbit to hold and pose--he's also my mismark. Thoth was Cleopatra for a while and was my little spoiled princess! Now he's a spoiled little prince! He licks your face without nibbling--but loves to chew on feet!--and plays catch with chew toys, no kidding. Sekhmet is the newest of the group and is not quite two months old. She's a plucky, sassy little devil who will pose and show off in your hand rather than cuddle up and try to hide. She wants the world to know she's the big dog--even though she's tiny! 

A woman online--a different forum--was telling someone buying a rabbit from me that Dwarf Hotots have no personality and bad teeth! I could have slapped her if only I could have found her! My DHs are full of personality and have noticeably different moods and reactions. They are the little firecrackers of our Rabbitry but we don't have any aggressive or "wild" ones. It's just obvious that they think highly of themselves--the cats of rabbits, if you will. They are showstoppers, conversation starters and they know it enough to show off.

Anybody else love their Dwarf Hotots? Somebody thinking about getting them or just think they're cute? Feel free to chime in!

CYG


----------



## currycomb (Nov 21, 2011)

we have one dwarf hotot buck, named hottie. sweet little rabbit, lots of personality. guess that is why i keep him. don't have any dwarf does to breed him to, but i am always looking for one or two. just not alot of them out there. (and not paying 40 or 50 for a rabbit).


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah they are a pricey bunny! I paid 35-40 on all of mine. I've never seen a nonped one before but they're not real common around here. I love mine though and can't wait to have my own little kits!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

I have to say I really like these sweet little bunnies.  Just classy looking.  

I was told that these small rabbits do have problems with their teeth.  Small jaw.  My Rabbit Vet said that about Kreacher, who tops in a whopping 2 lbs.  But if you breed them right, jaw issues shouldn't be a problem.   Kreacher's teeth are just fine.  

I have to say these rabbits are very rare in this area as well.  So breeding stock would be a bit higher than just say Hollands or Mini Rexes.  Lots of stock out there because they are poplar.  I think it's the color that attracts most people to rabbits.  But with Dwarf Hotots they have just one color but with an unique pattern around the eyes.  It's more breeding for standards than what color you will get.  Just my two cents.  

They are lovely little bunnies.   And if I was interested in breeding these sweet bunnies, I would pay $40 or $50 for a true Hotot.


----------



## Rilly10 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have Dwarf Hotots! I LOVE them! I breed for showing and currently have 2 bucks, and 4 does. One is on a litter, one is bred, and the other two will be bred within a week or two. Hoping to have some nice ones to show this fall. Mine can be seen on my FB page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Clover-Field-Farm/221489381228068

They are very fun bunnies, especially the bucks. The does are great moms, and I do not have a problem with teeth, but them I only use ones with perfect teeth for breeding.


----------

